

Twitter debate on Google paying teachers up to $2500 to teach girls to code - ColdHawaiian
https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/454294451855175680

======
ColdHawaiian
One of the first things I noticed as I skimmed over some of the tweets was
that if the discussion had been started with a blog post that detailed all the
arguments at the start, some of the back and forth elaboration of points (as
well as the bickering and insults) could possibly have been avoided. But of
course, that's just me looking at it in hindsight. To Zed, maybe it was just
something that he saw and quickly tweeted about, without giving a second
thought about what could ensue afterwards.

Also, I think this is on point[1].

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/_s_e_r_g_e_/status/454783233377312770](https://twitter.com/_s_e_r_g_e_/status/454783233377312770)

